# Titanium Knives???



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Saw em on an infomercial. Are they good?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

General rule - don't buy anything on infomercials - remember the Ginsu!!!!!


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

A good titanium knife can be great, if you need the specific qualities of titanium (corrosion resistance, light weight). 

I have a folding dive knife with a titanium blade and a molded plastic handle that is really wonderful. It's very light, extremely sharp and needs only a quick fresh water rinse after a dive.

It also cost $75.00 for a 4½" blade.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Oh don't let me get started on the Ginsu. My mom actually bought one of those things. I just wanted to know if titanium affects food adversley. I never buy anything off of infomercials. Not after the "chopper" that doesn't chop a thing.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

People are always looking for that perfect knife . The reason I see the most is that a whole bunch of cooks do not know how to sharpen knives . I have a wide assortment of brands of knives ,
all sharp and user friendly , learn to sharpen and care for your knives and your job becomes much easier and safer , dull knives hurt people . Of course thats just my opinion .............:bounce:


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Look here for more on knife advice


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

When I saw the title of this thread, I said out loud, "What the **** next??" Then I saw it was you!! Hope you are well.

Never seen a titanium knife. I'd have to handle one before buying. Also would have to know how well they sharpen at home and how long they hold an edge. I assume being titanium they are more durable than ceramic!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Go to http://www.fantes.com. DH goggled and wound up on that site. They have lots of info on titanium knives.


----------



## bob13bob (Aug 15, 2009)

Titanium Knives - Knifeforums.com - Intelligent Discussion for the Knife Enthusiast - Powered by FusionBB

seemed ot be bad to me. Go with japanese knives and their wondrous steels.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Do you mean "titanium coated" blades? Titanium isn't well suited to blade making and won't really take or hold a decent edge. I know of a couple companies that coat their blades with the stuff but none that make kitchen knives from it.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

True dat. 

Yes, a lot of corrosion resistance and a certain amount of unnecessary non-stick. 

There were a few, but it was an idea that went faster than it came. 

More to the point, though... You are aware the OP probably solved his quandry in one way or another since starting this thread SIX years ago, aren't you? 

BDL


----------



## bob13bob (Aug 15, 2009)

topic still relevant, this is hte first one that popped up in google.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Titanium knives were developed for diving and grinding applications. Good for diving since it doesn't rust. Good for commercial grinding because it won't spark. But titanium itself doesn't hold an edge. Rather the edges are made from carbide as I recall. 

Beyond those uses, titanium knives appeal to mall ninjas since they're non-magnetic and won't set off magnetic based metal detectors. 

The titanium knives marketed to kitchen use are selling off the techno appeal of titanium and not the quality or life of the cutting edge.

If you really want this sort of knife, a non-magnetic non sparking knife, look into stellite or talonite blades. They cost a ton but are reputedly quite nice. These materials developed from the non-sparking high RC needs of commercial food grinding.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe when looking for an answer, not so much when providing one.


----------

